# Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?



## Gamer090 (10. September 2016)

*Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Hi zusammen

Wie wäre es nur 5h am Tag zu arbeiten aber dafür mehr Stress zu haben während der Arbeit? Man muss mehr leisten in der selben Zeit aber dass nur 5h am Tag, ein Anbieter für Lifestyleprodukte für den Strand hat dieses Arbeitsmodell in seinem Unternehmen, es hat jedoch nur 10 Mitarbeiter.
Wäre sowas für euch auch eine gute Idee, oder doch lieber 8-10h arbeiten dafür die selbe Arbeitsmenge in einer grösseren Zeitspanne erledigen? 

Quelle: 20min

------------

Ich müsste es testen, purer Stress in 5h oder 8h arbeiten und das dafür ohne gleich umzufallen  Bezweifle aber das grössere Unternehmen sich das leisten können, wenn sie dann u.a. mehr Mitarbeiter einstellen müssen, die zwar weniger Stunden arbeiten, aber schlussendlich doch mehr kosten. (Administrationsuafwand usw.)

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Chinaquads (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Wie soll das Bitte funktionieren ? Nen Bäcker kann doch nicht in weniger Zeit mehr Brötchen backen, oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## highspeedpingu (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Die meisten Arbeitsplätze sind schon so ausgereizt, dass man sowieso gar nicht alles schaffen kann was eigentlich vorgegeben ist...
Was früher 3 Mann gemacht haben, muss heute einer machen


----------



## aloha84 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Wäre bei mir und meinen Kollegen nicht planbar.
Ich arbeite als Systemadministrator, in Zeiten in denen wir Projekte umsetzen sind wir faktisch 8 Stunden + X voll ausgelastet.
Selbst WENN alle Projekte abgeschlossen sind, meist gegen Ende des Jahres, wäre das bei uns nicht planbar.
Dann gibt es Arbeitstage an denen einfach mal "alles läuft", und man einfach 7 Stunden von 8 fast nichts tut.
--> aber am Tag darauf, kann es genauso sein, dass ohne Vorwarnung irgendwas nicht mehr läuft......und dann wird und muss solange gearbeitet werden bis alles wieder geht.
Sowas ist einfach nicht planbar, man kann ein meist unbekanntes Problem ja nicht schneller o.ä. beseitigen, meist muss man forschen, ergründen, lesen, nachdenken und dann handeln.
Und das dauert so lange, wie es nun mal dauert.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Wäre bei uns genauso wenig durchführbar. Bin selbst Informatiker mit einem riesigen Kundenstamm.
Und wie es hier schon gesagt wurde: Was früher 3 Leute gemacht haben, macht heute einer. ^^

Meine Freundin ist beispielsweise Lehrer. Klappt genauso wenig.
Manche denken ja Lehrer arbeiten bloß wenn sie Unterricht haben.


----------



## Adi1 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Manche denken ja Lehrer arbeiten bloß wenn sie Unterricht haben.



Ja, so ist es doch


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es doch


Meine Freundin würde dir jetzt für solch einen Spruch eine klatschen.


----------



## Research (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Aber bwzahlt wird es trotzdem nicht. (XD)
Ergo keine Arbeit.

Typisch BWLer geschwafel.
9Frauen bringen 1Baby pro Monat zur Welt.

Sowas wurde schon versucht, mit Prämien und co. Die Testarbeiter, die das ausprobiert haben, Stahlwerk, verweigerten danach jegwese weitere Arbeit als rauskam das dass für alle gelten solle. Inklu. Strafe bei Quotenmissachtung.


----------



## Adi1 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin würde dir jetzt für solch einen Spruch eine klatschen.



 Das bringt etwas Abwechslung in den tristen Alltagstrott


----------



## Research (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Wo ist die? Das kostet normalerweise extra.


----------



## azzih (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Das gilt ja nur für Jobs die ein bestimmtes Arbeitspensum haben, viele Dienstleistungsjobs erfordern aber Anwesenheit über die gesamte Dauer. Und klar gibts auch heute noch so einige Jobs deren reine Arbeit man auch gut in 3-5 Stunden schaffen könnte und die restliche Zeit wird dann einfach vergammelt, aber das sind jetzt denke ich nicht die Mehrheit der Berufe.

Bei immer mehr Menschen und zunehmender Automatisierung muss man sich eh überlegen ob man die Arbeitszeit nicht kürzt, weil sonst gar nicht genug Arbeit für jeden da ist. Hat man ja heute schon, es gibt schlicht nicht genug "richtige" Arbeit für alle Menschen, und Deutschland ist da noch ein guter Fall. Kuckt man sich die ganzen Südländer inklusive Frankreich an, was willste da machen wenn einfach Millionen Jobs nicht existieren? Da kann man natürlich als Neoliberalist wieder argumentieren mit Lockerung der Bestimmungen blabla mehr Arbeitsplätze blabla, aber es ist Augenwischerei zu glauben man könnte mal eben zweistellige Millionenjobs aus dem Nichts erschaffen.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wie soll das Bitte funktionieren ? Nen Bäcker kann doch nicht in weniger Zeit mehr Brötchen backen, oder sehe ich das falsch ?


Klar geht das, er nutzt einen Schmelzofen, da sind die Brötchen in Sekunden gebacken 


majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin ist beispielsweise Lehrer. Klappt genauso wenig.
> Manche denken ja Lehrer arbeiten bloß wenn sie Unterricht haben.


Bei Lehrern geht das doch besonders gut, musst nur den Schülern das Zeugs doppelt so schnell beibringen 


azzih schrieb:


> Bei immer mehr Menschen und zunehmender Automatisierung muss man sich eh überlegen ob man die Arbeitszeit nicht kürzt, weil sonst gar nicht genug Arbeit für jeden da ist.


Kenne ich von einem früheren Arbeitgeber gut, dort waren 10Mitarbeiter angestellt, aber nur weil sie langsam gearbeitet haben eigentlich gab es nur Arbeit für die hälfte. 



> Kuckt man sich die ganzen Südländer inklusive Frankreich an, was willste da machen wenn einfach Millionen Jobs nicht existieren? Da kann man natürlich als Neoliberalist wieder argumentieren mit Lockerung der Bestimmungen blabla mehr Arbeitsplätze blabla, aber es ist Augenwischerei zu glauben man könnte mal eben zweistellige Millionenjobs aus dem Nichts erschaffen.


Richtig, so einfach ist das nicht.


----------



## Placebo (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Bei einer rein geistigen Arbeit, die zusätzlich noch Anspruchsvoll ist, arbeitet der Durchschnittsmensch angeblich nur fünf Stunden am Tag effektiv. Der Rest ist verschwendete Zeit, in der du zwar im Büro sitzt aber nichts zum Fortschritt beiträgst. Dieser Chef scheint das einfach mal ausprobiert zu haben - anscheinend mit Erfolg. Deshalb: [x] _Ja sicher damit wäre ich viel effizienter_


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Placebo schrieb:


> Bei einer rein geistigen Arbeit, die zusätzlich noch sehr Anspruchsvoll ist, arbeitet der Durchschnittsmensch angeblich effektiv nur fünf Stunden am Tag. Der Rest ist verschwendete Zeit, in der du zwar im Büro sitzt aber nichts zum Fortschritt beiträgst. Dieser Chef scheint das einfach mal ausprobiert zu haben - anscheinend mit Erfolg. Deshalb: [x] _Ja sicher damit wäre ich viel effizienter_



Und die restlichen 3h eines 8h Tages verbringt man dann mit Däumchen Drehen, Klobesuche und reden mit den Arbeitskollegen?


----------



## Placebo (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Ja. Oder mit Anstarren des Bildschirms, ohne wirklich etwas voran zu bringen. Natürlich nicht Blockweise, sondern über den Tag verteilt


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ja. Oder mit Anstarren des Bildschirms, ohne wirklich etwas voran zu bringen. Natürlich nicht Blockweise, sondern über den Tag verteilt



Stimmt, sonst merkt es der Chef noch und dann kann man in Zukunft nur noch den Bildschirm zu Hause anstarren


----------



## Placebo (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Kommt darauf an, ob du Beamter bist oder nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?



Definiere zuerst, was "Arbeit" ist, vorher ist eine Bewertung nicht möglich.

Was wir brauchen  ist ein Grundeinkommen, das entspannt alles


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Definiere zuerst, was "Arbeit" ist, vorher ist eine Bewertung nicht möglich.
> 
> Was wir brauchen  ist ein Grundeinkommen, das entspannt alles



Arbeit sind die Tätigkeiten die man ausführt (oder ausführen sollte) für die man im Unternehmen angestellt wurde. Reicht das für dich als Definition?  

Übrigens interessanten Avatar denn du da hast


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Arbeit sind die Tätigkeiten die man ausführt (oder ausführen sollte) für die man im Unternehmen angestellt wurde. Reicht das für dich als Definition?


Nein. Ist "Arbeit" am Band etwas anderes, als im Kleingarten Gemüse anzupflanzen, was für jeden Gärtner harte "Arbeit" ist? Ist Kindererziehung und 12h aufpassen, füttern, spielen "Arbeit", wie es Kindergärtner "nur" 8h machen? Ich war den ganzen Tag mit Kollegen Bier und Cocktails trinken. War total lustig. Und ganz nebenbei haben wir für unsere Produkte vier patentwürdige Ideen entwickelt. War das Arbeit, oder einfach nur ein kreativer Plausch mit 90% Privatanteil? Es war Freizeit, sollten wir Montag die Ideen mit nüchternem Kopf immer noch gut finden und anmelden, sind die Prämien dafür höher, als ein Tagesgehalt.

Wir kommen in Zeiten, in denen Maschinen immer mehr Arbeit übernehmen können und die Grenzen zwischen klassischer bezahlter Arbeit mit festen Arbeitszeiten an einem festen Arbeitsplatz hin zu allerlei anderen Konzepten verschwimmen. Darum diese böse Nachfrage.

Und die zweite böse Nachfrage betrifft die Möglichkeit, überhaupt "doppelt so schnell" arbeiten zu können. Wo bist Du und was machst Du, dass Du 8h mit halber Motivation abhängst?


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Ja, wäre toll, dann könnte man 2 Jobs am Tag machen, für je 4 Stunden. Wäre doch toll, könnte man doppelt so viel verdienen^^ 

Das kann man maximal bei irgendwelchen Arbeiten machen, wo eine bestimmte Menge gemacht werden muss, sprich wenn man quasi nur für die Fertigstellung von etwas bezahlt wird, und nicht für die Arbeitszeit selbst. 
Beispiel Elektriker: Lampen im Haus müssen angeschlossen werden. Er wird dafür bezahlt wenn der Job fertig ist, "egal" wie lange er dafür braucht. 
Aber auch da stelle ich es mir schwer umsetzbar vor. Die Zeit ist ja ohnehin recht knapp dimensioniert, am besten soll ja alles schon gestern fertig sein^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> ...Das kann man maximal bei irgendwelchen Arbeiten machen, wo eine bestimmte Menge gemacht werden muss...


Böse Falle, nennt sich Akkordlohn. Arbeitest Du schneller, wird der Akkordsatz erhöht. 
Darum die Frage, wer und wo meint, doppelt so schnell arbeiten zu können?


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Böse Falle, nennt sich Akkordlohn. Arbeitest Du schneller, wird der Akkordsatz erhöht.
> Darum die Frage, wer und wo meint, doppelt so schnell arbeiten zu können?


Maschinen stellen vielleicht einfach mal die doppelte Menge an Produkten her aber dafür kann die Qualität der Produkte leiden. 

Ich finde es eigentlich unmöglich das man einfach so die doppelte Leistung in der selben Zeit schafft, natürlich wäre es dann möglich 2 Jobs zu haben aber ich nehme an das man dann nach nur einem Job schon völlig erschöpft wäre


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Den Arbeitgeber würds freuen, weil er bei deiner doppelten Leistung sich gekonnt um deine verdiente doppelte Bezahlung größtenteils drücken kann, sprich doppeltes Arbeitspensum in der gleichen Zeit. Darauf läufts letztendlich hinaus. Ein weiterer Schritt Richtung Ausbeutung, so biegen sie sich das hin.

Außerdem lebt man ja noch nebenher und manche sollen sogar ein Privatleben haben Die Erholung von diesem Stress geht eben von deinem Privatleben ab.

Also ich arbeite nur um zu leben, es gibt aber Menschen die leben scheins um zu arbeiten ...  Wenns schee macht ...


----------



## taks (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Wenn ich den ganzen Tag z.B. in einer Datenbank am lesen und bearbeiten bin, bin ich viel effektiver wenn ich jede Stunde ~10 Minuten etwas Anderes tue und dann weiter mache. 
Bei 8 Stunden produktiv durcharbeiten machst du das nicht lange, da es einfach viel zu anstrengend ist, die Konzentration nachlässt und sich Fehler einschleichen.
Darum sind die 5 Stunden dafür bei voller Konzentration vermutlich ein Kompromiss der für den Arbeitgeber und die Arbeitnehmer aufgeht.


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Wo ist da die Mehrleistung um 3 Stunden früher zu gehn ?


----------



## MeinerMeinungNach (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Wenn ich von Punkt A nach Punkt B acht bis neun Stunden Fahrt benötige, wie soll ich das in der hälfte der Zeit machen, nicht mal machbar wenn ich die Straßenverkehrsregeln komplett ignoriere, da braucht mein Laster schon Nitro mit einem Düsenantrieb einer Boeing777


----------



## taks (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Wo ist da die Mehrleistung um 3 Stunden früher zu gehn ?



War ja nur ein Beispiel, ich geh auch ned 3 Stunden früher, eher 2 Stunden später ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



taks schrieb:


> Wenn ich den ganzen Tag z.B. in einer Datenbank am lesen und bearbeiten bin, bin ich viel effektiver wenn ich jede Stunde ~10 Minuten etwas Anderes tue und dann weiter mache.
> Bei 8 Stunden produktiv durcharbeiten machst du das nicht lange, da es einfach viel zu anstrengend ist, die Konzentration nachlässt und sich Fehler einschleichen.
> Darum sind die 5 Stunden dafür bei voller Konzentration vermutlich ein Kompromiss der für den Arbeitgeber und die Arbeitnehmer aufgeht.


Stimmt den Punkt hatte ich ganz vergessen, je nach Tätigkeit geht das schon, wenn Fehler passieren dann kostet es Zeit und somit auch Geld diese zu beheben.  


MeinerMeinungNach schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Punkt A nach Punkt B acht bis neun Stunden Fahrt benötige, wie soll ich das in der hälfte der Zeit machen, nicht mal machbar wenn ich die Straßenverkehrsregeln komplett ignoriere, da braucht mein Laster schon Nitro mit einem Düsenantrieb einer Boeing777


Dann bau mal einen ein, dann ist dein LKW der schnellste der Welt


----------



## Amon (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Ich arbeite 8 bis 12 Stunden pro Tag und habe schon genug Stress, da will ich die doppelte Menge Stress in der halben Zeit nicht wirklich haben.


----------



## Leob12 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Aber dann hast du ja mehr Freizeit. So zumindest die "Logik" dahinter.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Mir fehlt als Antwort " Könnte, will aber nicht".
Selbst wenn man jetzt was hat und man von 8h über den Tag verteilt nur 5h arbeitet dann arbeitet man, wenn man nur noch 5h muss eben nur noch 3,5h.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich unmöglich das man einfach so die doppelte Leistung in der selben Zeit schafft


Das geht in funktionierenden Teams problemlos durch Fehlervermeidung.
Schau Dir die Resourcenverschwendung durch "firefighting" an, weil große
Anteile der Arbeit dafür draufgehen, vermeidbare alte Fehler zu beseitigen.

Das ändert aber nichts an der Arbeitszeit. Es wird immer soviel Arbeit drauf-
gepackt, bis auch der noch so effektivste Tag voll ist. Hamsterrad halt...
Eine Lösung ist die Selbstständigkeit, oder auch Selbstausbeutung, wie man
es betrachtet.


----------



## Amon (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber dann hast du ja mehr Freizeit. So zumindest die "Logik" dahinter.


Mehr Freizeit die ich dann völlig fertig auf der Couch verbringe? Kein wirklich tolles Geschäft. Das gleiche wurde uns damals gesagt als man in der Firma das Schicht Modell umgestellt hat, ist auch nicht wirklich was geworden.


----------



## norse (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Nein - weder würde ich es wollen, noch geht es bei mir überhaupt. Wenn ich mal was gleichzeitig machen kann, mache ich das auch aber nur soweit, wie auch noch gut tut und gut ist . Und meinen Kunden sagen "ha, ich schaffe nur bis um 13 Uhr kann ich auch nicht   Zumindest kommt das blöd.


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Bei mir gibt die Maschine den Takt vor, die läuft halt den ganzen Tag.
Habe eh schon 7h Schicht und da lässt sich vielleicht noch ne halbe Stunde rausholen und das nicht mal jeden Tag.
Das mit dem 5h arbeiten ist im Prinzip eh nur Akkordarbeit und wird dem Mitarbeiter als "Du hast doch mehr Freizeit" verkauft.


----------



## efdev (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> vermeidbare alte Fehler zu beseitigen.



Oh ja vor allem wenn die Planung am Anfang nicht vorhanden ist oder fürn Ar** darf vieles Doppelt oder Dreifach gemacht werden wenn dann noch Wünsche mitten drin kommen  

Mir würde es gefallen weniger Stunden am Tag zu Arbeiten keine Frage, aber nicht in weniger Stunden das selbe leisten 1. nicht möglich 2. ich werde nen Teufel tun mich kaputt zu Arbeiten.
Die mehr Freizeit wird am Ende dann von dem mehr Stress aufgefressen Danke ich verzichte das macht mich am Ende nur schneller Kaputt ohne wirklichen Mehrwert.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Mehr Freizeit die ich dann völlig fertig auf der Couch verbringe?


Genau so ist es, dann bist du zu erschöpft um noch was anderes zu tun als zu schlafen  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Resourcenverschwendung durch "firefighting" an, weil große
> Anteile der Arbeit dafür draufgehen, vermeidbare alte Fehler zu beseitigen.


Wenn man anständige Arbeitsprozesse hat und der Arbeitsplatz sinnvoll eingerichtet ist dann klappt das auch, wenn nicht dann sollte man das wenn möglich nachholen.



efdev schrieb:


> Mir würde es gefallen weniger Stunden am Tag zu Arbeiten keine Frage, aber nicht in weniger Stunden das selbe leisten 1. nicht möglich 2. ich werde nen Teufel tun mich kaputt zu Arbeiten.



Würde ich genau so wenig machen weil meine Gesundheit an erster Stelle steht, dann Familie und Freunde und erst dann die Arbeit! Ausprobieren würde ich es trotzdem gerne mal nur um zu sehen ob es geht oder nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



efdev schrieb:


> Oh ja vor allem wenn die Planung am Anfang nicht vorhanden ist oder fürn Ar** darf vieles Doppelt oder Dreifach gemacht werden wenn dann noch Wünsche mitten drin kommen
> 
> Mir würde es gefallen weniger Stunden am Tag zu Arbeiten keine Frage, aber nicht in weniger Stunden das selbe leisten 1. nicht möglich 2. ich werde nen Teufel tun mich kaputt zu Arbeiten.
> Die mehr Freizeit wird am Ende dann von dem mehr Stress aufgefressen Danke ich verzichte das macht mich am Ende nur schneller Kaputt ohne wirklichen Mehrwert.



Der Mehrwert für dich als Arbeiter ist uninteressant. Der Mehrwert für die Wirtschaft wäre es nicht


----------



## efdev (12. September 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Mehrwert für die Wirtschaft wäre es nicht



Nicht mein Problem  (zum Glück)


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*

Das wäre ziemlich gut, zumind. für Leute die sich auf der Arbeit langweilen, weil sie zu wenig gefördert werden. ( Arbeiten um zu Leben und nicht Leben um zu Arbeiten!)


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Nur 5h pro Tag arbeiten, aber dafür doppelt so viel Leisten müssen?*



pelektrik09 schrieb:


> Das wäre ziemlich gut, zumind. für Leute die sich auf der Arbeit langweilen, weil sie zu wenig gefördert werden. ( Arbeiten um zu Leben und nicht Leben um zu Arbeiten!)



Solche Leute kenne ich, die arbeiten so gut wie nie und wollen dann eine Gehaltserhöhung


----------

